# Push ups on rest days?



## rookie325 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I guess I want to know if doing push ups on my rest days are going to have a negative impact? I don't want to overtrain, I work out 4 days a week, with wed, sat, and sun off.  Would doing a hundred pushups on those off days be pretty harmless, or would you advise against it?


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 17, 2011)

This might sound stupid but Rest days are...Well, REST days.

GICH!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 17, 2011)

rookie325 said:


> Hey guys, I guess I want to know if doing push ups on my rest days are going to have a negative impact? I don't want to overtrain, I work out 4 days a week, with wed, sat, and sun off.  Would doing a hundred pushups on those off days be pretty harmless, or would you advise against it?



many factors will determine either way if this is really beneficial to you.....overuse of shoulder and elbow joints, CNS overload (no recovery), etc.....

what are you trying to accomplish from the extra pushups?


----------



## GMO (Jan 17, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> what are you trying to accomplish from the extra pushups?




That's my question...

It is completely unnecessary for you to do 100 push ups on your rest days.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 17, 2011)

> what are you trying to accomplish from the extra pushups?


a superficial pump more than likely.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 17, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> a superficial pump more than likely.



haha, this reminds me of when i was in my early 20s and worked at a gym......just before closing and heading out to the clubs i'd knock out some pushdowns and machine presses so i could look and feel bigger walking in......in retrospect, nobody cared if i looked pumped or not other than myself....i was robbing myself of crucial recovery time


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 17, 2011)

100 pushups and it's not a rest day.  And why 100?  A nice round arbitrary number?  If you're looking to get bigger or stronger lift heavy compounds movements, eat, eat again, and sleep....rinse,rest, and repeat.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 17, 2011)

My question is why stop with just pushups? Maybe add in some sit-up, curls, overhead tricep press, Arnold press, and even some squats on your rest day? 

On the serious side; I hope deep down you already knew the answer to your question before you asked. I assume that you are asking because you are not getting the results you are looking for with you current workouts. If that is the case, post all if you stats, your workout, your typical diet, and any supplements. The members here are always willing to help if you give them the info. They will probably then ask a bunch of questions and answer what you can or say I don't know. Take the advise and learn from it because we all have something to learn. That's why we are all here!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think you'll get CNS over-load from anything BW, but I'd just make sure you've fully recovered from your weight lifting chest days before performing your nightly push ups.


----------



## chesty4 (Jan 17, 2011)

You're setting yourself up for over training. Been there. Done that. It's called "rest day" for a reason. I finally figured it out.


----------



## rookie325 (Jan 17, 2011)

haha well i guess that answered my question.


----------

